# P M Research Lathe



## Jack (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been taking things easy lately, but I have started another project a week or so ago. Although it is not an engine or motor, been there done that... it could be used to make a small engine, when I finish building it.

It is a "Doll House Scale" Lathe from a casting kit offered by P.M. Research, Inc.

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/home.php?cat=6

So far the casings are very nice to work with. Everything is going smoothly, I'll keep my fingers crossed and if I hold my tongue just right I should be able to finish machining the castings next week. Then its on to the little round parts.

Thanks for Looking

_*Jack*_


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope you'll put up plenty of pics of your progress, Jack. Looks like a nice kit!

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Some part of me has lusted after this kit and the shaper. Please do post pics of your project as you go through it.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like fun. Yes...plenty of pics please.
Hard for me to tell size...keep something in for scale too.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Like full bag of M & M's Z' Rof} Rof} Rof}


BC1
Jim


----------



## Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

I forgot to show just how massive this piece of "Old American Iron" is. This kit is actually made in America and is of excellent quality. Sorry... being diabetic I don't have any candy in the house. So from now on I will try to put money in the photos. The length of the bed is 6 inches for those of you that use that other funny measuring system it is just a little over five inches and a little under seven inches. :big:

the original, _* Jack*_


----------



## tmuir (Feb 20, 2010)

I love all of those 'tools' PM research sells and they are on my 'one day' list.
Look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## PaulG (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Jack, 

I am working on a PMR engine kit, many of my castings were under finished size as cast. I only had one Aluminum part, also under size. How do your parts compare? Nice start, looks like a lot of fun.

Paul


----------



## Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

So far the castings have been excellent, just enough material to wind up with a finished part, No there isn't an extra 1/8" but enough that I can bring the part in "On Size and On Budget". Castings can sometimes be a little difficult to hold while doing the milling or turning operation but if I think about it long enough I can usually figure it out. Remember this type of work is 95% mental and 20% cutting. But thats the fun part, anybody can just go and buy a model but what fun is that!!!
I ordered the 5/40 left hand tap and die for the tail stock and cross feed screws today, should be here in a few days and then I can make more parts.

_*Jack*_


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun...good luck and post plenty-o-pics!


----------



## PaulG (Feb 20, 2010)

If I may ask, where did you find a Left 5-40.

paul


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 20, 2010)

Heh. I was afraid to ask Paul. The other thing I'm afraid to ask is the price...


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 20, 2010)

It looks like you're off to a good start. As with mine there wasn't alot of extra machining stock on the castings but they cleaned up ok.
gbritnell


----------



## mklotz (Feb 20, 2010)

Left-hand 5-40 tap for $2.39

http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/product_id/25240


----------



## vlmarshall (Feb 20, 2010)

I've wanted to build one of these for a long time... maybe I will one day. ;D Great work, thanks for sharing your progress.


----------



## ksouers (Feb 21, 2010)

Jack,

Nice little kit. It'll be interesting to see this come together.
Also good to see you getting back in the game, been a long time.


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 21, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Left-hand 5-40 tap for $2.39
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/product-exec/product_id/25240



I love tools...


----------



## Jack (Feb 21, 2010)

This is a photo of the pulley casting, before and after, Plus a photo of the shaft collars, in case you can't quite see the size, they are 5/16" dia. with a 1/8" dia. inside bore with a 1-72 taped holed for a set screw, yes, they are made out of crs drill rod. This model Lathe I believe has a total of 76 0r 77 parts, it should keep me busy for a while.

Don't for get if you get the 5-40 Left Hand Tap you will also need a 5-40 Left Hand Die to make the threads for the threaded rod to screw into. I found them both at:

http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Left-Hand-Taps-Inch-Sizes/1300.html

http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Left-Hand-Dies/2580.html

_*Jack*_


----------



## PaulG (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Jack

Thanks for the T/D info. What is the belting material supplied? looking good ;D

Paul


----------



## Jack (Feb 23, 2010)

Todays project included machining the bottom side of the ways so that the tail stock clamp can slide easily after I got the correct cutter it only took a few minutes. Then I wanted to bore the headstock and tailstock at the same time so a rather complicated set up was involved. After drilling the both of them I ran a .188 reamer down through the hole. I love it when things go according to the plan.

As far as belting is concerned, the kit didn't come with any, if and when I get ready to run this baby, I have a 1/12 scale 3 hp electric motor that operates on 9 volts dc that I plan on using.

_*Jack*_


----------



## PaulG (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice set up!! No tapered parts will come off of that lathe.


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 23, 2010)

Love that reaming setup. Nice work so far.


----------



## Jtrain (Feb 23, 2010)

nice work. i've been eyeing up PM Research machines for a while. good to see the lathe being worked on.


----------



## Jack (Feb 23, 2010)

Well the boring of Head and Tail Stock came out very well, the photo shows a little bow, but I think that its a camera thing the 3/16" shaft is perfectly straight. Tomorrow I will be starting some of the gears. Wish me luck...

_*Jack*_ :


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 24, 2010)

Good setup on the boring job, Jack. Great idea to do head and tail all at one whack. 
I hope you can manage some pictures of your gear work for us!

Thanks for the pics,

Dean


----------



## slick95 (Feb 24, 2010)

Very interesting Jack :bow:

I'm following close and really watching you progress...thanks for sharing

Jeff


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Jack, the gears are the easy part. You've got the hardest work out of the way. I found the machining of the ways and matching the carriage and tailstock the trickiest operations.
gbritnell


----------



## Jack (Feb 24, 2010)

Today I drilled and tapped (1-72 size) the carriage power shaft brackets plus I drilled the tailstock hold down bracket so that the (2-56) screws could be fitted with the 2-56 nuts and then I had to make a wrench to fit the nuts, its a .185 open end wrench.
I am working from full size plans that appear to be well drawn and easy to read.

_*Jack*_


----------



## Jack (Feb 28, 2010)

After another days work in the shop I completed the hand wheel and gears on the carriage, now it moves back and forth with a simple turn of the hand wheel. I am continuing to make progress on this little project but now I am stalled while I wait for more odd ball taps and dies that are needed to get here via big brown truck.

_*Jack*_


----------



## Jack (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, I am finally able to go back to work in the shop after a bout with an infection in my hand, don't ignore those little nicks and cuts that we all get, my hand turned bright red and swollen one day last week had to go to the doctor to have it looked at and start a heavy dose of antibiotics.

So the part for today is the tailstock sleeve with left hand screw and cap that goes in front of the hand wheel. 
The sleeve has to have a 1/32" wide slot .025 deep the entire length, those little tiny endmills break very easy. Then it had to be drilled and threaded with a 5/40 lefthand tap and then have the front end reamed with a 4/0 taper pin reamer for the dead center pin that is actually made out of a 1/2" taper pin with the big end ground to a point.

I still have to turn the handwheel casting but thats enough for today.

_*Jack*_


----------



## PaulG (Mar 11, 2010)

Jack, Very clever using that pin. Good to hear your hand is better.

Paul


----------



## Jack (Mar 14, 2010)

After fighting off an infection in my right hand and then an allergic reaction to something unknown, I went back to work on the little lathe and did the head stock spindle and tail stock assembly. I still have more gears to do but at least I am making progress again.
 :big: :big: :big:


Jack


----------



## vlmarshall (Mar 14, 2010)

Lathe's looking good, and wow, that's an old-style Lego man. :bow:


----------



## Jack (Mar 15, 2010)

Today I turned the face plate for the six inch lathe in my 40 inch lathe after turning the hub on the back side of the casting and drilled and tapped the center hole in the four jaw I mounted it on the headstock spindle shaft which I previously made and put the whole assembly in a 3/16 collet and turned the edge and front side. Tomorrow I will mount it on the rotary table and cut the 6 slots in the small face plate.

_*Jack*_


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice work on your lathe so far Jack. I dont' mean to hijack your thread but thought I might show you something that you could add to your lathe or maybe you already thought about it. I added some oilers to the tops of the headstock bearings. They don't actually hold oil, they have a through hole to get oil to the spindle but have the glass around the outside to make them look realistic.
gbritnell


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 16, 2010)

You're doing a fine job here, Jack. It's coming along nicely.
Nice build thread, too!

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

That is really coming along nicely. George, that photo you posted is grand. Bravo to the borh of you.

I have a question. I was going to just sit on my hands and wait to see answered my questions during your build but I cannot wait any more. 

On the gears...

Do they come as stock with the teeth already cut or do you need to cut the teeth as well?

If not just round brass stock could you please post a photo of the gear material? I could not see in the photos of the new kit what the gear stock looked like.

I very much want to build one of these kits someday.

Thsanks in advance.


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 16, 2010)

Twmaster, the gears come as pinion stock, in other words you get a piece of stock say 3 inches long with all the teeth cut on it. Because some of the od's aren't standard if you don't have the appropriate collet to hold the gear stock you can make up a split bushing to hold it in a good 3 jaw or 4 jaw chuck to drill and part off the necessary gear. I only have small pieces remaining from my build but I think you get the idea.
gbritnell


----------



## substandard (Mar 16, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> On the gears...
> 
> Do they come as stock with the teeth already cut or do you need to cut the teeth as well?



Same question I had, couldn't imagine cutting those small of gears. The lathe looks great, neat project.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 16, 2010)

George,

Thank you. That does indeed answer my question. Sweet!


----------



## Jack (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is what the kit comes with in terms of gears, all you have to do is cut to length, drill, tap or make the shaft. 

Hope this clears things up a little

_*Jack*_


----------



## Jack (Mar 17, 2010)

Today, I finished up the Face Plate and the dead center for it. Making the tiny T Slots was quite a challenge but I think that it came out OK I had to make a fixture to hold the faceplate and then mount it to my mini rotary table and the make cuts every 45 degrees.

_*Jack*_


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 17, 2010)

Jack, thanks for the photo of the gears. That lathe is looking grand! What a nifty kit.


----------



## Maryak (Mar 17, 2010)

Jack,

This is a great model lathe. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## substandard (Mar 17, 2010)

Looking good, but you might want to tell Lego man to push his safety glasses back up....safety first and all 

Being a dumb newbie I was curious on how you did cut the T slots. I can understand making the first slot with an end mill, but after that ??? Did you have to make a custom cutter or is there a commercial cutter that small?


----------



## Jack (Mar 19, 2010)

Since Lego man refuses to push up his safety glasses.th_rulze

Management decided to call in his little helper buddy farmer man to help him finish up the headstock back gears.

They turned out well all I (we) have to do now is make the little eccentrics to rotate the back gear shaft in and out of mesh.

The three of us are having fun turning the little castings into something that resembles an old lathe. 

_*Jack*_


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 19, 2010)

Paul, could you please take a photo of the back side of the headstock?

This is really coming along nicely.

Thanks!


----------



## Jack (Mar 20, 2010)

This is a photo of the backside of the headstock, plus the drilling of the eccentric, the shaft hole is offset by .031 so that the shaft rotates in and out of mesh. Two more of the little parts checked off the list.

_*Jack*_


----------



## substandard (Mar 20, 2010)

How did you cut the T-slots on the face plate? The three of you are doing great turning into a very nice looking lathe


----------



## Jack (Mar 20, 2010)

To cut the bottom of the T-NUT slot I had to make a custom cutting tool that had a shank diameter of 1/16 of an inch with the cutting edge 1/16 of an inch high. I ran it through each slot which was previously cut. This was done during the original set up on the rotary table. I made the cutter out of 1/4 inch drill rod and then heat treated it and the ground the cutting edge. Incidentally, I have to make another cutter to do the T-Slot for the tool post holder. I will try to remember to take photos of that operation.

_*Jack*_


----------



## substandard (Mar 20, 2010)

Jack,

 If you do get a chance to take pictures of making the next cutter I would appreciate it.


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 20, 2010)

Same here. That would be really neat to see.

Thanks for the info Jack. This is an enlightening thread.


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 20, 2010)

Just plain neat!! :bow:
Ernie J


----------



## Jack (Mar 21, 2010)

*Cutting The T Nut Slot for the Tool Post*

I cut the slot for the tool Post and then proceeded to make the Base, Lantern Style tool post, wedge, curved piece and then finally the miniature cutter and then put the entire assembly on the lathe. Now it really is starting to look like a lathe. The entire process took about eight hours, but I work very slow and I only broke one 1/16 inch endmill. The locking set screw on top is a 0-80 socket head cap screw.

Thanks for looking and following along, I would recommend this model to anyone that has patients, a little skill and enjoys a challenge.

_*Jack*_


----------



## PaulG (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice build Jack, Congratulations very cool :bow:

PAul


----------



## substandard (Mar 21, 2010)

Amazing work, a person would believe it is a full size lathe without something in the image for size reference.....hmmm maybe you just have extremely large lego blocks


----------



## BAH101 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is a great build :bow:, I have all 4 of their metal tools sitting on a shelf in my basement just waiting for me to get to them. One day, I will...


----------



## substandard (Mar 21, 2010)

I have looked at the images on the PM website and it shows the lead screw is geared, but it appears to be unthreaded. Does the lead screw actually move the carriage?


----------



## Jack (Mar 21, 2010)

It will, stay tuned, I should get to those parts next week. I have to cut a square slot .032 wide and .032 deep in the 1/8" lead screw shaft and then make the worm gears inside the carriage. Should be a lot of fun and a little challenging but so has everything else. I still have to make the entire gear train on the end of the lathe, but as they say one thing at a time. I try to make one part a day. Some days I reach my goal, and some days I break things and it takes me three tries to accomplish my scheduled goal. The little toolpost with the 1/16" slot in the middle of a 1/8" shaft took me 3 tries before I got a good one. But I usually don't tell anyone about my failures, you all only get to see the good stuff.

_*Jack*_


----------



## slick95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jack,

Very very nice build. Lots of fun seeing the little lathe coming together   

Jeff


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

Jack, that is really coming together. Very nice. As said if you did not know better it looks like it's full sized brothers!


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Jack,
If I might ask, how are you planning on putting the key slot in your leadscrew?
George


----------



## Jack (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't really thought about it just yet. I might have a go at using an end mill taking very light cuts back and forth slowly. Or I might try using a .030 slitting saw or I might set up the end mill in my CNC mill and let it do its thing. I'm sure that all three ways have their good and bad points. I will have to try each one to see which gives the best result.

_*Jack*_


----------



## Jack (Mar 22, 2010)

Well todays project was to to cut the .032 wide slot into the shaft that runs the carriage mechanism and it went well. The setup took a little while but after everything was dialed in, I plunged the .032 3 inch slitting saw into the shaft to a depth of .035 and proceeded to move down the 4 inch length of the cut. Now I still have to make the 3 little gears that go behind the apron and the clutch hand wheel.
 :bow: :bow: :bow:


_*Jack*_ *beer*


----------



## putputman (Mar 22, 2010)

Well Jack, it looks like you made the right decision on cutting the keyway. It turned out good.

If that Lego man wasn't standing there, I would think it was a full sized lathe. 

It's been fun following the build and will watch it to the end.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 22, 2010)

It sure is looking good, Jack. Enjoying this build.

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 23, 2010)

Bah I call a fraud! Lego man is perpetrating a staged photo! I see no swarf off that hunk of brass in the lathe!


----------



## PaulG (Mar 23, 2010)

Jack, Looking good!!! 

Question: how does the Bull Gear lock/unlock for back gear ? (pin, thumb screw ??).

Paul


----------



## substandard (Mar 23, 2010)

Very impressive :bow:

Can't wait until you get it finished, then Lego man can use it to build an even smaller version...


----------



## Jack (Mar 23, 2010)

Today I made several little spacers and bushings for the gears plus the knob for the clutch for the carriage. Just simple turning of steel parts most out of 3/16" drill rod. The knob is out of 5/16" and then threaded 5-40 thru the center.

The back gear engages with a 1-72 set screw in the gear into a hole that is in the pulley plus there is a set screw in the gear that tightens onto the head stock shaft.

_*Jack*_


----------



## Jack (Mar 24, 2010)

The gears on the end of the lathe are starting to fall into place, just some simple parting off the gear stock, pressing two together and a whole lot of fine tuning to get them to all mesh properly and turn smooth. But thats what they make those tiny little files for, removing the burrs from parting the gear from the blank. I only have six more to make for this end and then its off to make the ones under the apron. We should be making chips in a couple of weeks, I only hope that I can get this thing leveled properly. And then there's the matter of him not wearing his safety glasses correctly. His seeing eye dog has been ordered and Mr. Lego Man is going to need him if he don't start practicing safe machining there is nothing funny about losing an eye because of stubbornness. Safety Glasses, USE THEM. Soon, I will have to teach him not to ever leave the chuck wrench in the chuck. 
 ;D ;D ;D


_*Jack*_


----------



## PaulG (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Jack

Man, the lathe looks great !!! But, that seeing eye dog already looks like he is blind in one eye, better paint on a new one. What happened to Farmer, get his handkerchief caught in the lathe ???

Paul


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 25, 2010)

Jack,

I am amazed that you are able to machine pieces that small.

What size threads will you be able to cut with this lathe. :big:

What type of nano engine is on your bucket list. :big:

SAM


----------



## substandard (Mar 25, 2010)

:big: Love the seeing eye dog


The lathe is looking good, when I first saw this thread I thought about ordering the kit. After seeing some of the machining required  I better wait till I have more skill and patience.


----------



## Jack (Mar 25, 2010)

The gears on the end of the lathe are now finished and running smoothly.

As far as small threads, this sweet little lathe should be able to cut threads so small you wouldn't even be able to see them with the naked eye.

You all are amazed that I can make parts this small, *I AM AMAZED THAT I CAN MAKE PARTS THIS SMALL.*

I like projects that use all of my skills and tools and if I have to learn a new skill along the way, so much better. Just remember "Take it one part at a time and you will be surprised how easy it is to accomplish an entire model, but for my next project I think that I will build something a little bigger.

Pretty soon after I finish the apron gears I will have to take it all apart and paint, make a suitable base, and connect it to my small electric motor. Stay tuned.

_*Jack*_


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thats beautiful Jack,

I designed a new engine and I figured that I'll need some 000-200 screws. I'll have to give you a call.

 :big:

Tony


----------



## Jack (Mar 25, 2010)

The lathe is almost finished, So Lego man called his friends and neighbors over to see his new baby. They all watched in amazement as he turned some 3 inch brass bar stock down to 1/4 inch round while doing the setup test.

Just a few more days worth of work and then we can put a stop to all this tiny stuff and start building a big old steam engine.

It's been fun and educational...

_*Jack*_ *beer* *beer*

When it comes to small fasteners this is who I get mine from: http://www.microfasteners.com/

No Animals where harmed in any way while producing this Lathe kit, the seeing eye dog is fine, he just saw a squirrel and wouldn't sit still for the photograph.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pics, Jack. (Great building, too!)
I'll bet this thread has put the small lathe bug in a lot of heads.

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Sigh. More stuff I cannot afford right now...

That is simply magnificent Jack.

:bow:


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Jack, your lathe has come out excellent. Now you just have to decide what color you're going to paint it, if at all. Here is something you might want to consider. It's a tailstock chuck. I turned the inner piece and put a hole in it so that I could put some small drills in it. I bush the drills to all the same diameter so they fit well. Underneath is a small set screw to hold them in place. The outer sleeve is just a dummy that was machined to look correct and then pressed in place.
George


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 26, 2010)

Jack,

Looks great.

Your lathe sure is a metal Hog, look at the size of the chips. 

I would like to see the machines that you used to make these parts.

SAM


----------



## Jack (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all of the kind compliments, I really enjoyed building this project over the last couple of months. 

I would like to paint it but haven't decided on a color yet, anyone want to make some suggestions?

My last project was to convert my X2 mini mill to CNC and I did not even use it on the little lathe. But I do use my Grizzly G4003G 12x36 inch lathe and my Grizzly 6x32 inch knee mill almost daily. These were purchased a couple of years ago after my wife passed away as a way to fill the void in my life and they have given me a great deal of pleasure.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Gunsmith-s-Bench-Top-Lathe-with-Stand/G4003G

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Vertical-Mill-w-Table-Power-Feed/G3103

_*Jack*_


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 26, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Great pics, Jack. (Great building, too!)
> I'll bet this thread has put the small lathe bug in a lot of heads.
> 
> Dean



You got that right!


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

George, that mock chuck is brilliant! 

Jack, Gray seems a universal color, however you may want to consider Grizzly Green as a tribute to the big machines that helps make such a nice model come to life.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 26, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Grizzly Green as a tribute to the big machines that helps make such a nice model come to life.



OH Mike! This here is an Amurikan made machine!


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, it's just green paint man. I like green...

Ok, how about he paint it pink. With little brown polka dots? Happy now?


----------



## Jack (Mar 26, 2010)

The last pieces were finished today, The worm gear under the apron and the clutch gears also under the apron. The worm gear only took tries to get one that looked like a good one.

I am actually thinking of gloss black or maybe almond which is the color of my Grizzly machines, 
i think that they both come from a factory in Northern China, I hear that the green machines come from Southern China.

_*Jack*_ woohoo1


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 26, 2010)

Great stuff, Jack, and nice pictures of your efforts.
So, you cut the "threads" on the worm for this yourself?

BTW, I was only razzing Mike about what color you paint it. You are, after all, the "manufacturer" and the board of directors rolled into one. 

Dean


----------



## Jack (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, I cut the threads on the worm myself.

It is a piece of 1/4 inch brass, 5/8" length, with a 1/8 shoulder on each end with a 40 thousands undercut at each end of the 1/4" long 1/4-20 thread. And a .032 wide slot cut into the side of the .125 hole through the piece to match up with the slot in the shaft so that a little key could be fit in between the gear and shaft. A rather complicated little part. 

After my first attempt which turned out very sharp, I had to go to the real machine shop and ask what I was doing wrong the "MAN" looked at my cutter and decided that it was too pointy so he he showed me how to grind it properly with 20 degrees on each side with relief on both sides and a 12 thousandths flat on the tip. 

Well, I came home tried again with a little cutting oil on it and taking cuts of about .005 on each pass but I didn't release the halfnut, I just ran the lathe in reverse back to the starting point went in another .005 and ran the lathe forward and did this until I reached the proper depth. 

Finished up with a very tiny file on the bottom of the thread and it was "Good Enough For The Girls I Go With". 

This is the first time that I have ever cut threads on the lathe, One more skill to had to my resume.

I'm off to the hobby shop tomorrow to try and find some paint. I am thinking either Black or a very dark Olive Green.

Stay Tuned...

_*Jack*_


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 27, 2010)

Perhaps you built a "teeny weenie yellow polka dot lathinie". :big: Rof}

I know, I should go back to my room.

I am still amazed. You must not suffer from ADD.

SAM


----------



## Jack (Mar 29, 2010)

I finally finished the Lathe project after making my version of a tail stock chuck and a dead center for the tail stock.

I choose Machinery Gray for paint because... "Most old Machines are Gray" 

I am very happy with the way the model turned out and it was fun to build, I hope that you all enjoyed coming along for the ride with me as I worked my way through the process of making another project that will take its place on the shelf along with my other models. 

_*Jack*_


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 29, 2010)

Very, very nice Jack. I like the gray.
gbritnell


----------



## substandard (Mar 29, 2010)

Excellent looking lathe  :bow: :bow:


----------



## PaulG (Mar 29, 2010)

Very impressive workman ship, thanks for sharing your build.

Paul


----------



## slick95 (Mar 29, 2010)

SUPERB :bow: :bow: :bow:

Nicely done Jack...

Jeff


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 29, 2010)

That's just too flipping cool. I got a big old grin on my mug looking at your little tail stock chuck!

:bow:


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 29, 2010)

It's just super, Jack. Quite pretty, the way I see it.
Thanks for the great thread.

Dean


----------



## tmuir (Mar 30, 2010)

That looks great!
I've read your thread all along as you built this.
I've even called my wife and work colleagues over to see pictures of your lathe as you progressed.

Great job and I enjoyed watching it develop.


----------



## Donrecardo (Mar 30, 2010)

The lathe is superb and I enjoyed following the build
but are we not going to see a video of it running and cutting a thread ? 

Great work

Don


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 30, 2010)

Man that looks nice.


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 30, 2010)

Your lathe project is really cool. :bow:

I am amazed at the detail considering how small it is. 

 th_wav 

Words escape me, thank goodness for the emoticons.

woohoo1

Regards,

SAM


----------



## substandard (Mar 30, 2010)

Donrecardo  said:
			
		

> The lathe is superb and I enjoyed following the build
> but are we not going to see a video of it running and cutting a thread ?
> 
> Great work
> ...



 :big: Yeah, it doesn't have to be anything fancy like a Acme or Witworth, just a plain ol' V thread would be okay. ;D

I will say it wouldn't suprise me if Jack didn't cut a thread on the little lathe, after seeing some of the small parts and cuts he did in making it.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey! I work fast but come on I just finished it now I have to make some teeny tiny lathe dogs and I still have to design a way to hold the line shaft and then I have to install and wire up the fractional horsepower motor that I have for this project and then I have to morph myself into a famous movie producer to make a video. How many hats do I have to wear to keep you all happy? ???
I am starting to think that this may become a never ending project, I have other steam engines to build.

I'm having fun, isn't that what this hobby is all about? Incidentally, did you know that the word HOBBY is a French word for spend a lot of money on stuff that you may only use once. 
                                           Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}

_*Jack*_


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 30, 2010)

*How many hats do I have to wear to keep you all happy?*

All of them of course!

Now get cracking!


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2010)

*Lathe on Oak Base*

Today the flooring contractor came to install the new red oak floor in the model shop. The lathe has been put into position and leveled, so just as soon as the electrical contractor shows up the motor will be installed so that we can get this new piece of equipment running and earning its keep.

_*Jack*_


----------



## vascon2196 (Mar 30, 2010)

I love the embossed "USA" on the bed frame.


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 30, 2010)

We better keep this quiet, Jack. There's no belt guard. A tiny OSHA inspector is bound to show up if you go making things with this lathe!

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful work Jack! Thm:

I wouldn't worry too much about that OSHA inspector.
He hadn't been invented yet. 

If the electrical contractor is slow in responding, you may consider contacting
a hydraulic power engineer, steam engine builder or a hit and miss engine builder.
The systems that powered the overhead line shafts for that era of machine included
water wheels to generators, and everything in between.

Great little model piece of history!

Rick


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2010)

You didn't think that I was finished, Did Ya! :big: :big:

Today I made a giant lathe dog for my lathe. I will try to make a smaller one in the next few days. I am accumulating quite few lathe accessories. The picture shows the Dog, Drill Chuck, and Dead Center.

Can you tell that I have way too much time on my hands?

_*Jack*_


----------



## substandard (Mar 31, 2010)

Jack  said:
			
		

> Can you tell that I have way too much time on my hands?
> 
> _*Jack*_



If you decide to make a tiny set of collets for the lathe, thennnnnn I would say you have to much time. ;D Also I changed my mind, if you can make those small of parts, I want a LH Acme thread cut, not a simple V thread.


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 31, 2010)

substandard  said:
			
		

> If you decide to make a tiny set of collets for the lathe, thennnnnn I would say you have to much time. ;D Also I changed my mind, if you can make those small of parts, I want a LH Acme thread cut, not a simple V thread.



and a triple lead.


----------



## Donrecardo (Apr 1, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> and a triple lead.



And perhaps put socket heads on them so we can use them as bolts , dont forget of course to make the miniature allen wrench set to tighten
them up with 

Don


----------



## ddmckee54 (Apr 1, 2010)

This is a beautiful piece of hardware and I appreciate his wanting to make all the bits and bobs to go with it. On the other hand when that chuck is made to be fully functional and then rebuilt because it has too much runout, some of us just might consider that to be obsessive behavior.

Great work,
Don


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 1, 2010)

Donrecardo  said:
			
		

> And perhaps put socket heads on them so we can use them as bolts , dont forget of course to make the miniature allen wrench set to tighten
> them up with
> 
> Don



The allen wrench set should be the folding type, like a pocket knife.

SAM Rof}


----------



## Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Just about finished with a fun to build and nice to look at model.

Let's forget all this discussion about Allen wrenches, Collets, Cutting Acme Threads and try to bring this lathe up to state of the art 1980. What I really need is a very small DRO for this lathe, I have them on my big lathe and mill and I just can't go back, I won't go back to the old fashioned way.

It's been a lot of fun making this model, and thanks for all the help, guidance, encouragement and gentle teasing along the way. Thanks to everyone who left very kind praise and accolades as I worked my way through this build. I know that several people have built this particular model and I encourage others to give it a try.

Maybe I could work out a liberal commission if sales were to suddenly rise dramatically. :big:

Thanks Again

_*Jack*_


----------



## substandard (Apr 1, 2010)

Fantastic work and I like the tool stand next to it. Do you still plan on hooking up the electric motor, or are you ready to move on to another project?


----------



## Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

Today I drew up a new little wrench and cut it out with my HF X2 CNC mill. It didn't take but a few minutes to cut, but it did take me awhile to draw it. I know its little but hey I only have a small CNC mill. This little wrench is used to tighten down the tail stock after its moved into the correct position. It fits a 2-56 nut with an opening of .200" 

Looking for a new project... *discussion*

_*Jack*_


----------



## panheaded (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Jack, my names ed. Thats the nicest model lathe ive seen. The blue paint really makes it stand out. I just recieved the model for my birthday. 3 questions if thats OK ?

1. Was the 4 jaw chuck diameter reduced to better fit the lathe dimentions?

2. Were any of the parts clear coated to reduce discouloration ?

3. Any prints/dimentions on the drill chuck ?

Any reply appreciated        Thanks   ED


----------

